# Thinking about Kentucky



## L&CFarms (Oct 17, 2013)

My bf and I currently live in central il. He wants go move down to Kentucky within 3-4 years. First he will attend Kentucky horseshoeing school while I work somewhere involving my agribusiness management degree. I'd like to know more about Kentucky and the pros and cons of living there.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't know but I am interested to learn too. We have discussed different places we want to move, Kentucky being one of them.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

You could do a lot worse than Kentucky. I am not fond of the big cities or the state income tax. But there are a lot of good things to be said for Kentucky.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

L&C, KY is a great state. This winter was particularly long, but in general the weather is reasonable year round. Depending on where you end up there are rarely tornadoes or other serious weather problems. The people are wonderful! Every one waves to you, even if they don't know you. People are very friendly and helpful. The cost of living is very reasonable and you can make small wages and still own a small farm or home (if you are frugal.) Cost of water and electric are low. Real estate is reasonable. The land is beautiful and there's plenty of grass. I cannot think of any downside to Kentucky. I am not originally from here but I wouldn't live anywhere else. And if you do come down to the Lexington area make sure to pm me!


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

http://www.boilsrealty.net/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=2

A dear friend just listed her farm for sale. 62 acres in central Ky. Mature blueberries, blackberries, raspberries and more! Check out the listing!

More info on Ky, hubby and I bought our farm here in 1996 - paid $42 for 46 acres and have developed our own raw land into our farm. We have a commercial bakery, 400 blueberry bushes, 4 acres of asparagus and an orchard. And the state of Ky has cost share programs to reimburse you for 50% of your cost, if you qualify.

We moved here because there is no state income tax on our retirement income. However, we also had a huge amount of help in developing our bakery from it's start as a home baked kitchen. We love it. Most times, the winters are mild and the summers not too bad after living in Florida for 30 yrs!! LOL


----------



## L&CFarms (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the info!


----------

